# Want to read Phoenix Wright's manga in English?



## Reduxed (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank your god that they had invented something known as fansubbing...

http://www.court-records.net/manga.htm

Click on the Fansub download and you will be reading away (took me 3 mins but still good)

There are phoenix wright manga now in english thanks to the guys that fansub them!!! (CR forums)

*Me break rules, contract me if i do because i dont like getting bans...*


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 5, 2007)

old old is old

i've had translations since last year, but thatnks for the link since some new ones came out


----------

